# Jil Carrie Spade fishing 6-21-07



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Dave and I were bored and hit the pier to try our luck on some trout before departing for VA at 2am. No trout but we got a few tb flounder and about 30 spot and 3 sandperch. Saw 2 keeper flounder and a few shad caught but not much else but small sandsharks so 2am rolls around and were off to VA
We arrive at 6am in Lynnhaven VA and board the Jil Carrie and we depart for the Tower for Spades.On the wat out we were all duped by the lousy weatherman because the winds were strong and the sea's were a tad rough. Spade fish arent known for a crashing bite and with the wind and waves it made the bite all the harder. There were about 8 boats there when we arrived and not much going on at first. After the first Spade came aboard (not ours) I found a rhythmn and began to snatch a few from the depths. Dave was having trouble and snapped off about 7 or 8 fish and could figure out what was wrong so he switched to a boat pole and started landing fish also. Kinda strange because we have the exact same set up ... 7ft intercoastal ugly stix , 30# suffix , and he has a 5000 Sustain and I have a 4000 and I had no problem but he certainly was having a problem. We also had a guest on board Jim Baugh of Jim Baugh Outdoors and the trip was taped and still pictures taken also. Me and Dave had a blast and were no doubt high hooks as we helped others fill their limits also. I got a tagged Spade too and 1 other was caught also. Pool winner was 7 + lb's. This was a great trip with very good company that I would definitely fish with again and again. Cant wait for the video to come out. 
The fish were all through out the water colum but most were from 5 to 15 feet deep and the bigger Spades seemed to stay very close to structure but would follow hooked fish right to the boat...we saw some very nice Spades swimming around the boat at times. The were many many break offs and I cvaught about 3 or 4 fish with hooks (sometimes multiple hooks) in their mouths from breaking someone off. Everyone was amazed at our success and I assured them it was normal...LMAO ! Back home at 8pm and thinking about flatties now  If the winds die down we are flattie bound.

































Its been about 10 years since I have caught a Spade and I had forgotten how hard they fight.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you guys are fishing machines...  nice report and pics as always.


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I was out there pretty close to you guys out there today. Even though it was rough out it sure didn't stop the spade bite. Nice fish...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*You guys are*

FISHING TERMINATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Congrats on the catch. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*freezer space?*

where do you keep all the fish you catch? you must have one helluva freezer! or eat sushi every meal. damn. do you keep them in frozen storage somewhere or are you a hook and line com? selling fish wholesale?

i'll try to catch you the next time you come to fish the Jil Carrie. 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice catch.  Those spadefish are some pretty cool looking fish. Wouldn't mind having one or two to watch swimming around in an aquarium.

You are already the King of Flounder on this board. Now, I guess you could also be the Ace of Spades.   

Never caught or seen a spade fish in person. With all the break offs, sounds like they can be pretty tricky to catch. Just curious, what kind of rig & bait do they use to catch those?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

We were using a red #1 owner hook with a 4ft piece of floro and from 1 oz sinker to a split shot and at time no weight at all ... weight depends on tide.Bait was clams.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

spades are actually fairly easy to catch as long as u have small enough hooks and baits that will fit in there tiny mouths and dont forget to invite the fish u can slam em' all day. i ve caught em many different ways bottom rigs, sabiki rigs work great, and used many differrent baits, BWFB, clams, shrimp, squid, u never kno what theyll eat. fun to catch kinda like catching 100 bluegill as a kid.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Tom, you said that many spades were in 5-15 ft of water ... where and how far out did you go to get these? I ask because I always associate the Jil Carrie with long range deep drop trips


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Light Tower?*



cygnus-x1 said:


> Tom, you said that many spades were in 5-15 ft of water ... where and how far out did you go to get these? I ask because I always associate the Jil Carrie with long range deep drop trips


I think he's referring to 5 - 15 down in the water column @ the Light Tower. Not sure of the actual depth out there. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> I think he's referring to 5 - 15 down in the water column @ the Light Tower. Not sure of the actual depth out there. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Your correct Skunk. Water depth @ Tower is 60 ft, but tower actually sits on small lump with legs meeting bottom around 46-47 ft. Could have possibly changed over the years though....PEACE OUT


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

How far out is this tower? Sorry guys I am not familiar with the VA Beach area ( I would like to be though )


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Not real sure how far it is Doug but it took about an hour to get there and the water was rough on the way out so we went easy.








By hengstthomas at 2007-06-25

The water is abot 65 feet deep from what I saw and Divers did real well too. The closer you casted to the tower the deeper they were. Some were caught almost at the bottom as well.
I also read that smaller up to 2 lb'ers were being caught from the piers in that area.


----------

